# surf how to ?



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have naver been succesful with fishing off the beach. i have the right equiptment but not sure about rigs and bait and locating can someone help and what will e a good day this week from monday to thursday?:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

first, get some beer . . .


----------



## gribble (Jan 30, 2012)

look at the link how to read the surf! Just because you have the gear you still need to find the fish friend. I'm not being sarcastic but the reading water post above is a sticky I believe its somehting you need to know to be really successful!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Monday and Wed look good, try some fresh peeled shrimp as bait. For rigs, ask the local bait shop where you get your shrimp, they will point you in the right direction.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Where are you fishing at? It does require a little bit different techniques and rigs for different places and fish your targeting. Right now there are whiting close in between the first sandbar and the beach and pomps, reds, blackdrum are pretty thick if you can get past that first sandbar and into a good rut. Look at some bottom rigs, my favorites for surf fishing are a drop rig for smaller species, carolina rig if its not too rough, or a fish finder if you want to really lobb it out there. (aka a drum rig) Fresh dead shrimp, ghost shrimp, and sandfleas are great go to surf baits for good food fish. (Live shrimp too once the specs move back in.) For some of the bigger stuff, some fresh cut bait or small live croakers or pinfish catch fish. I'm on the fish whenever I get a chance schedule.


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

tofer said:


> Where are you fishing at? It does require a little bit different techniques and rigs for different places and fish your targeting. Right now there are whiting close in between the first sandbar and the beach and pomps, reds, blackdrum are pretty thick if you can get past that first sandbar and into a good rut. Look at some bottom rigs, my favorites for surf fishing are a drop rig for smaller species, carolina rig if its not too rough, or a fish finder if you want to really lobb it out there. (aka a drum rig) Fresh dead shrimp, ghost shrimp, and sandfleas are great go to surf baits for good food fish. (Live shrimp too once the specs move back in.) For some of the bigger stuff, some fresh cut bait or small live croakers or pinfish catch fish. I'm on the fish whenever I get a chance schedule.



great post!


----------

